# Can winstrol be used to bulk up?



## 7captain7 (Feb 20, 2017)

Anecdotally, Winstrol is seen as cutting AAS. But given it's Anabolic properties, is it really that ineffective for adding muscle mass/LBM?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

7captain7 said:


> Anecdotally, Winstrol is seen as cutting AAS. But given it's Anabolic properties, is it really that ineffective for adding muscle mass/LBM?


 Well it's great for strength so why not?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

7captain7 said:


> Anecdotally, Winstrol is seen as cutting AAS. But given it's Anabolic properties, is it really that ineffective for adding muscle mass/LBM?


 Winnie's one of my favourite orals for bulking. Massive strength gains from winnie...mass from injectables

Simples


----------



## 7captain7 (Feb 20, 2017)

sen said:


> Well it's great for strength so why not?


 How does it compare to Anadrol in terms of lean mass gain?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

7captain7 said:


> How does it compare to Anadrol in terms of lean mass gain?


 End result?? Very little difference imo


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Diet determines bulking and cutting not the compounds, just some are more beneficial during but end result I'll be the same.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> Winnie's one of my favourite orals for bulking. Massive strength gains from winnie...mass from injectables
> 
> Simples


 This, probably use Winnie more than any other oral. Strength gains are better than oxys imo but a slower build up.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I think most steroids give the same results tbh. Dbol etc just give you way more glycogen retention leading to more gains short term Winstrol does the opposite but weight bounces back when water comes back regardless. Anavar etc doesn't really give much glycogen retention hence "low amount of gains" which is bs.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

10mg daily will have similar results to proviron .


----------



## 7captain7 (Feb 20, 2017)

So I might just as well use Winstrol instead of Oxy for my bulking Cycle?


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

7captain7 said:


> So I might just as well use Winstrol instead of Oxy for my bulking Cycle?


 Winstrol acts fast and you will know within a week where you're heading using it. It dries you out, but after a certain point you will be prone to injuries and cramps as well. I personally use it ONLY after nandrolones, to suck up the deca water retention. It works immediately and it's an instant cure to deca dick.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

7captain7 said:


> So I might just as well use Winstrol instead of Oxy for my bulking Cycle?


 It will be down to personal preference, best thing to do is to try one and see what gains you get.

I have used oxys on a couple of cycles and got great strength and size off them, tried winny but didn't get much out of them, but it was a brand I never heard of before, actually giving tm winny a try now to see how it goes this time.


----------



## thewrongadvices (Apr 17, 2017)

If running test, winstrol will aid your test in a similar way to masteron or provision, by binding to shbg. So not only is it anabolic itself, it will free up more test. I think the study I read suggested just 10mg of winstrol was very useful for shbg.


----------



## 7captain7 (Feb 20, 2017)

Th



Cent said:


> Winstrol acts fast and you will know within a week where you're heading using it. It dries you out, but after a certain point you will be prone to injuries and cramps as well. I personally use it ONLY after nandrolones, to suck up the deca water retention. It works immediately and it's an instant cure to deca dick.





dbol Kid said:


> It will be down to personal preference, best thing to do is to try one and see what gains you get.
> 
> I have used oxys on a couple of cycles and got great strength and size off them, tried winny but didn't get much out of them, but it was a brand I never heard of before, actually giving tm winny a try now to see how it goes this time.





thewrongadvices said:


> If running test, winstrol will aid your test in a similar way to masteron or provision, by binding to shbg. So not only is it anabolic itself, it will free up more test. I think the study I read suggested just 10mg of winstrol was very useful for shbg.


 Thank you for the replies fellows! I just really dont know what to use, oxy or winny. Do you think they can be mixed together? Like 50 mg winny with 50 mg oxy? Or better to stick to one at 100mg etc.?


----------



## lucav79 (Aug 19, 2013)

Winnie dries out Joints and when u bulk u load heavy. when bulking you Need components which aromatize and help Joints. I would use it when cutting. Also it hits blood lipids heavily


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Winnie for me was, the stronger I got, the more hair I saw on the floor,

never again


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

7captain7 said:


> Anecdotally, Winstrol is seen as cutting AAS. But given it's Anabolic properties, is it really that ineffective for adding muscle mass/LBM?


 Winny is very effective at building muscle, i find its very underrated. The main thing you want to focus on is your training mate, are you training hard enough to force an adaptation?

Then diet, are you eating properly and consistently enough to recover optimally?


----------



## 7captain7 (Feb 20, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Winny is very effective at building muscle, i find its very underrated. The main thing you want to focus on is your training mate, are you training hard enough to force an adaptation?
> 
> Then diet, are you eating properly and consistently enough to recover optimally?


 I am all set on training and nutrition, been reading lots and doing my research. I am on Sustanon already and making good progress. But I just want to add something to the cycle, so choosing between Winny and Anadrol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

7captain7 said:


> I am all set on training and nutrition, been reading lots and doing my research. I am on Sustanon already and making good progress. But I just want to add something to the cycle, so choosing between Winny and Anadrol.


 Anadrol - will see you gain much more weight, much more water and you will be a lot stronger.

Winstrol - the gains will be less pronounced due to the lack of aromatisation, but they will be quality gains and you will look better on cycle.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Anadrol - will see you gain much more weight, much more water and you will be a lot stronger.
> 
> Winstrol - the gains will be less pronounced due to the lack of aromatisation, but they will be quality gains and you will look better on cycle.


 I actually get better strength from winnie mate, by quite a long way. Ran Geneza anadrol on my first cycle about 8 years back and strength/gains were unreal. Since then I've never really responded that we'll to it. No idea why??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> I actually get better strength from winnie mate, by quite a long way. Ran Geneza anadrol on my first cycle about 8 years back and strength/gains were unreal. Since then I've never really responded that we'll to it. No idea why??


 Winny is so good isnt it! There's a reason why so many Olympic athletes use/used it.

I think things like Anadrol are great when you're a newbie or you're light enough that you dont have to eat too much because the moment i take it, the bloat just kills my appetite, and now im a larger competitor, it makes it impossible to get the food down.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Winny is so good isnt it! There's a reason why so many Olympic athletes use/used it.
> 
> I think things like Anadrol are great when you're a newbie or you're light enough that you dont have to eat too much because the moment i take it, the bloat just kills my appetite, and now im a larger competitor, it makes it impossible to get the food down.


 Yeah Anadrol killed my appetite last time, not good when your trying to bulk lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Winny is so good isnt it! There's a reason why so many Olympic athletes use/used it.
> 
> I think things like Anadrol are great when you're a newbie or you're light enough that you dont have to eat too much because the moment i take it, the bloat just kills my appetite, and now im a larger competitor, it makes it impossible to get the food down.


 Love the stuff mate...although unfortunately it doesn't love me anymore lol. Ran it a few months back and it played havoc on my stomach.

Think I'm sticking to the injectable version from now on.

Best thing about winnie on a bulk is it doesn't aromatise. With anadrol I'm always having little panics...is it water? Is it fat?? Oh nooo!!! Lol


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

So it is safe to say that Winstrol will just like Anadrol yield good quality lean mass increase if the diet and training is on point?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dbol Kid said:


> Yeah Anadrol killed my appetite last time, not good when your trying to bulk lol


 Its a nightmare isnt it, sitting in front of meals that you just pure dont want!



stuey99 said:


> Love the stuff mate...although unfortunately it doesn't love me anymore lol. Ran it a few months back and it played havoc on my stomach.
> 
> Think I'm sticking to the injectable version from now on.
> 
> Best thing about winnie on a bulk is it doesn't aromatise. With anadrol I'm always having little panics...is it water? Is it fat?? Oh nooo!!! Lol


 Bad times mate, what lab you using for the injectable and how do you take it timing wise? 1hr pre workout?



arthuroarti said:


> So it is safe to say that Winstrol will just like Anadrol yield good quality lean mass increase if the diet and training is on point?


 Basically mate, same with all steroids really, you would most likely gain more with Anadrol but it all depends on the look you're going for. Personally id rather look leaner and make slightly slower gains than blow up like a balloon.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Its a nightmare isnt it, sitting in front of meals that you just pure dont want!
> 
> Bad times mate, what lab you using for the injectable and how do you take it timing wise? 1hr pre workout?
> 
> Basically mate, same with all steroids really, you would most likely gain more with Anadrol but it all depends on the look you're going for. Personally id rather look leaner and make slightly slower gains than blow up like a balloon.


 I'll probably look at geneza for injectable winnie mate, or possibly give SG a try. Done injectable winnie, dbol and anadrol and always inject full dose 2 hours before training (normally 6am for me) and at same time on rest days


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> I'll probably look at geneza for injectable winnie mate, or possibly give SG a try. Done injectable winnie, dbol and anadrol and always inject full dose 2 hours before training (normally 6am for me) and at same time on rest days


 Fck doing that at 6am haha! Then again im sure you're in the routine of it now.

Injectable Winny scares me, too many horror stories of abscesses.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

7captain7 said:


> Anecdotally, Winstrol is seen as cutting AAS. But given it's Anabolic properties, is it really that ineffective for adding muscle mass/LBM?


 as long as you are eating in a surplus any drug can be used for bulking


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Fck doing that at 6am haha! Then again im sure you're in the routine of it now.
> 
> Injectable Winny scares me, too many horror stories of abscesses.


 Is there no oil based winny? I'm sure iv seen it somewhere. Would be a much kinder injection.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Its a nightmare isnt it, sitting in front of meals that you just pure dont want!
> 
> Bad times mate, what lab you using for the injectable and how do you take it timing wise? 1hr pre workout?
> 
> Basically mate, same with all steroids really, you would most likely gain more with Anadrol but it all depends on the look you're going for. Personally id rather look leaner and make slightly slower gains than blow up like a balloon.


 Is it possible to gain 10 lbs of lean mass running tablet Winstrol at 100 mg a day you think? 
I have some TaylorMade Winny so might run that


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Is there no oil based winny? I'm sure iv seen it somewhere. Would be a much kinder injection.


 WC used to do one but i think they stopped it.



arthuroarti said:


> Is it possible to gain 10 lbs of lean mass running tablet Winstrol at 100 mg a day you think?
> I have some TaylorMade Winny so might run that


 Impossible to say mate, too many variables. The better your training and diet is, the better you will gain.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

arthuroarti said:


> Is it possible to gain 10 lbs of lean mass running tablet Winstrol at 100 mg a day you think?
> I have some TaylorMade Winny so might run that


 Come on man, you should know better than that lol. Anything's possible, but at the same time unlikely and even impossible...


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> Come on man, you should know better than that lol. Anything's possible, but at the same time unlikely and even impossible...


 I put 10 lbs on eating lard, does that count ??


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

gymfreak2010 said:


> I put 10 lbs on eating lard, does that count ??


 Absolutely lol. Lard gains can be extreme!!


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried TM Winstrol tablets? How did you rate them?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

arthuroarti said:


> Has anyone tried TM Winstrol tablets? How did you rate them?


 You said you already have it so it's a bit late to ask for feedback surely? Just get some down your gullet and try it for yourself.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Just run Test Deca W Dbol Proviron...

Something like 750 Test 300 Deca ew 30 W 30 Dbol 50 Proviron ed

It's one of the best stack you can run, pure synergy.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Winstrol is as good for mass gain as Anadrol. Both have pretty much the same anabolic rating.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Winnie's one of my favourite orals for bulking. Massive strength gains from winnie...mass from injectables
> 
> Simples


 Love Winnie, great for good lean mass gains if you feed it ....


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

arthuroarti said:


> Is it possible to gain 10 lbs of lean mass running tablet Winstrol at 100 mg a day you think?
> I have some TaylorMade Winny so might run that


 Was running Tm winnie and Test400 , very pleased , just switching over to the 400 and Npp at present


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Winnie gives me really bad joint pain, and not that it makes much difference but it makes my hair fall out too.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

To those who like winnie ? how do you deal with your training and joints ? Used once this drug with very good results (WC) but had tendonitis 3 weeks after, linked whith winnie or not ? I dont know


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

supertesty said:


> To those who like winnie ? how do you deal with your training and joints ? Used once this drug with very good results (WC) but had tendonitis 3 weeks after, linked whith winnie or not ? I dont know


 Of high doses of winnie effect your joints then run a lower dose.

If lower doses effect your joints then don't run winnie


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> WC used to do one but i think they stopped it.
> 
> Impossible to say mate, too many variables. The better your training and diet is, the better you will gain.


 Southern Ghost inectable Winny is oil based, also Pharmacom and Geneza.

TBH a lot of labs are doing injectable orals oil based instead of water based these days, no one wants water suspended compounds f**k that.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Winstrol gives his best stacked with Deca Test and Dbol


----------

